# Homeless Journey on the road with Spirit...



## beemerchef

I bumped into this Forum yesterday, I want to say HI...
We have been on the road now for about 6 months, camping... with my sweet Pit "Spirit"... the real hero of this Journey...
I have a Blog that I post on with many pictures... I thought you might want to read it as the Journey evoluates...
If you would guide me as to where to post it I would appreciate it...
It would be just a short intro everytime I post on the Blog... mixed with sightseeing... recipes for the road... and Spirt's well being!
Thank you... be well and enjoy!

Ara & Spirit

A Journey on the road with Spirit...

www.theoasisofmysoul.com


----------



## shiba

Hi there, so nice to have you join us, please keep us informed of your travels, and of how Spirit enjoys it, I hope you will enjoy being part of the Forum.


Shiba.


----------



## beemerchef

Thanks for the good words...

However i have no idea where I could post?... Travel?...

Be well...

Ara & Spirit


----------



## [email protected]

hi , hope you can keep us inform , enjoy each others company ,cool pictures I enjoyed them a lot good luck on your journey, take care of each other


----------



## beemerchef

*More roads up and down and around Sedona, AZ.*

I guess I will post here till told to move?...










More roads up and down and around Sedona...

A gravel road with great watering holes... followed by 89A... not for the faint of heart... and now we are packed headed toward the Grand Canyon... with millions of pictures of it in circulation I have to add my own!... Should be great camping near Tusayan... National Forest... and most likely cooler temps... Ah! Almost forgot... must check NOAA... the weather you know.
Enjoy the Blog...

Be well...

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com


----------



## Curbside Prophet

Love the pics, and welcome to our forum! We don't have a blog forum per say, but I love the idea of your thread being a part of our forum. If your story will mostly be told with pictures, I can move this to the dog picture forum. That, over time, seems to be the most likely place where it should be. What an awesome life for a dog!


----------



## 3212

beemerchef said:


> I guess I will post here till told to move?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More roads up and down and around Sedona...
> 
> A gravel road with great watering holes... followed by 89A... not for the faint of heart... and now we are packed headed toward the Grand Canyon... with millions of pictures of it in circulation I have to add my own!... Should be great camping near Tusayan... National Forest... and most likely cooler temps... Ah! Almost forgot... must check NOAA... the weather you know.
> Enjoy the Blog...
> 
> Be well...
> 
> Ara & Spirit
> 
> www.theoasisofmysoul.com


Ara & Spirit,

What an amazing thing you're doing together!  We live in Flagstaff so I know you must be having an amazing time in Sedona...one of mine and Bridgette's (my pit mix) places to go!  Have fun and take care!


----------



## poodleholic

Hello, Ara and Spirit! 

Your blog is wonderful, and has unleashed the heretofore pushed down (trying to ignore) longing for the mountains once more. Sigh. I lived in Scottsdale for 3 yrs. before returning to FL to live close and in touch with my daughters back in 2001. 

Fabulous photos, and I know what you mean about Sedona so crowded and commercialized. Ahh, but seen from Hamburger Palace - or whatever the name is - out on the deck on a cliff in Jerome, it's a wonderous place with such colors and space that is so peaceful. 

You've rekindled, too, my dream of a bike with a sidecar so my sidekicks (Maddy, the Diva, The Devine Miss M, and Bo, my bigga, bigga hunka love, both Standard Poodles) and I can enjoy adventures together in the open air! 

I'm so glad I discovered your Blog, and look forward to enjoying your travels!

Lesly


----------



## beemerchef

*Why on the Road?...*










Thanks to you all... south rim now... grand canyon...

Why on the road?...

It was only this morning that we left Beaver Creek Campground, south of Sedona... we are a few miles for the Grand Canyon’s south rim, I have not seen any of it yet, and it is sometime in the middle of the night... We are camped on National Forest, they call it “dispersed” camping, off a forest road which are abundant around here. There is no one near by and my clock right away has switched to a no time zone... more on the Blog.

Be well...

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Blog...

I moved the thread here...

Good?... Bad?...

Ara & Spirit


www.theoasisofmysoul.com the whole story...


----------



## tipper

I'm in the Uk but hand on heart I feel your on self finding Quest. Whats at the end of that Quest hope you have a good Journey getting there together.

Great pictures would really like know more has you travel.

Ride safe Good Luck.


----------



## QKiani

That is great, I think it is wicked what you are doing!

Just one thing botehrs me... Which is how do you have internet there?


----------



## Luckytcb

Wow, what an amazing story (I smell a book—maybe even a movie). I'll definitely be living vicariously through you by following along on the blog.


----------



## Bear2010

How adorable!!


----------



## Huntsville

Thanks for the good words...
:redface:


----------

